# Zweikanalige Abschaltung nach DC Netzteil



## xxxxxx20 (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
zu allererst ein Lob! Interessantes Forum!

SO und nu zur Frage:

Ich hatte heute Diskussionen zum Thema Sicherheitstechnik/ Sistema / Maschinenrichtlinie....

Jetzt meine Frage ich habe ein Netzteil 14V/100A welches in der Risikoanalyse mit PLr E eingestuft wurde beziehungsweise das Verhindern eines Lichtbogens an den Beweglichen Kontakten des Netzteiles

So die bisherige Ausführung waren Zwei Schütze die unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Schutztür/....) von einem Pnoz abgeschaltet wurden! (im Rückführkreis mit eingebunden)

Jetzt waren die Schütze aber so eingebaut das ein Schütz die Plusleitung und eins die Minusleitung abschaltet!

Und ich bin aber Irgendwie der Meinung das das so nicht korrekt ist....

Eigentlich Zweikanalig wäre ja ich schalte mit den Zwei Schützen die Plusleitung zweimal ab und lass die Minusleitung von mir aus ganz ausser acht ...

Und irgendwie jeden den man fragt hat eine andere Meinung...

Ich hatte mir die Sistema Beispiele angesehen und da wird ja eine Drehstromleitung die einen Motor antreibet auch von Zwei Schützen zweimal abgeschalten....

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tommi (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

willkommen im Forum.

Wenn beide Schützstromkreise in einer Leitung verlegt sind,
würde ein Querschluss zwischen zwei Adern erkannt, da durch
den entstehenden Kurzschluss die vorgeschaltete Sicherung
rausfliegt.

Das kenne ich so von früher aus Schaltungsbeispielen für Kat.4.

Heute, im Zeitalter der Elektronik, arbeitet man überwiegend
mit getakteten Stromkreisen.

Beim geschalteten Minus gibt es immer die Grauzone Masseschluss.

Alte Hasen der BG mochten dieses Schalten des Minus nicht so.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (20 Juli 2011)

Ist denn der Minus am Netzteil geerdet? Wäre es nicht viel praktischer das Netzteil primärseitig abzuschalten?


----------



## xxxxxx20 (20 Juli 2011)

naja danke für die antworten aber die Anlagen existieren schon und wie gesagt da sind Zwei Schütze eingebaut! einer der die Minusleitung abschaltet und einer der die Plusleitung abschaltet und ich bin der Meinung das ist so nicht korrekt zumindest nicht um die geforderten PLe zu erreichen...


----------



## Safety (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
  um beurteilen zu können was ausreichend ist und was nicht muss man zunächst mal genau wissen welche Gefährdung überhaupt besteht. Bei dem Beispiel von Dir mit dem Antriebsmotor soll eine Gefährliche Bewegung beendet und dann verhindert werden. Also sicher abgeschaltetes Moment. Dies kann man dann auch z.B. mit nur zwei Phasen hinbekommen. Ob hier nun 2 Schütze in Reihe ist abhängig von der gewählten Kategorie der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bzw. zuvor vom PLr. Und genau da ist auch Deine Lösung was willst Du erreichen  was ist der sichere Zustand und wie kann man den erreichen. Dann die Anforderungen der Kategorie 3 oder 4 erfüllen. Also Du musst Dir die Schaltung mal genau ansehen erkennen welche Fehler es gibt und wie Du darauf reagierst dann mit den Anforderungen vergleichen. Wenn z.B. der Minus mit dem Schutzleitersystem verbunden ist kann ein Erdschluss nach den Schützen dazu führen das ein Kanal unbemerkt gefährlich ausgefallen ist. Bedeutet keine Kategorie 4.
  Also fangen wir mal bei dem zu minderen Risiko an, welche Gefährdung gibt es?


----------



## xxxxxx20 (20 Juli 2011)

hallo safety,

ich habe die genaue Schaltung nicht ehr im Kopf und weiß nicht genau ob Minus mit Erde verbunden ist kann ich erst morgen schauen!

Wir machen ja nur die elektrische Ausführung der Konstruktion einer solcher Anlagen und die Gefahrenanalyse (also welche Gefährdung von was ausgeht und was zu Unternehmen ist ) hat die Mechanische und elektrische Konstruktion des Kunden schon gemacht ( ist von einer Vorgänger Anlage)

So und darin steht :

 PLr E  Verhindern eines Lichtbogens an den Beweglichen Kontakten des Netzteiles 

Also ist ja das schonmal geklärt das muss ich mit PLe erreichen...
Das ganze ist gesteuert durch eine Zuhaltung an einer Schutztür und dem Notaus ... das Wird alles auf ein PILZ geführt... bis dahin Ok aber eben das zweikanalige abschalten...


----------

